# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Rafina Wireless Metropolitan Network

## jijo

Hi guys,

Apo oti fainetai h Rafina exei poly kosmo pou endiaferetai gia wireless. Parakaleisthe osoi pistoi proselthete akomh kai apo N. Makrh, Boutza, Zouberi, Marathwna, Loutsa kalw olh thn East Coast se syspeirvsh na deiksoume th dynamh mas. Molis mazeutoume arketoi problepetai meeting. An exete gnwstous enhmerwste tous einai kairos na gemisei o xarths apo boulitses kokkines.

----------


## fulljazz

Egw pantws eimai sigouros oti tha ginei katakokkini min anisixeis. Ante na arxisoume kai tis dwkimes siga siga  ::   ::

----------


## jobous

Καλά το έλεγα ότι είστε άρρωστοι!!!  ::  Πόσοι μπορούν να είναι ? Για Ραφήνα μιλάω.

----------


## jijo

Hi se olous,

Elpizw na mhn prosebala kanenan xrhsimopoiwntas to "Rafina Wireless Metropolitan Network" htan fusika ena asteio pou mono kakoproairetes diatheseis den eixe. Elpizw na mhn parekshghthoun oi kales mou protheseis den exw skopo na xwrisw thn Attikh se "nomous". Oute eimai kompleksikos na xwrisw thn Athina apo thn ypoloiph Attikh. Apla thelhsa na mazepsw filous kai gnwstous wste na apokthsoume megalyterh dunamh san AWMN. Elpizw na apokatastathike h eirhnh, den tha epektathw gia mhn xalasei to wraio klima tou post mou. An thelete kapoies dieukrinhseis mhn distasete na steilete post. Thx kai sugnwmh.

----------


## k3rst

Eleosh re paidia pou leei kai o gewrgiou!  ::  

H onomasia tou post einai 100% xioumoristikh, kai tipota perissotero. Pros theou den theloume na dhmiourgisoume kamia diamaxh!

----------


## akef

> Hi se olous,
> 
> Elpizw na mhn prosebala kanenan xrhsimopoiwntas to "Rafina Wireless Metropolitan Network" htan fusika ena asteio pou mono kakoproairetes diatheseis den eixe. Elpizw na mhn parekshghthoun oi kales mou protheseis den exw skopo na xwrisw thn Attikh se "nomous". Oute eimai kompleksikos na xwrisw thn Athina apo thn ypoloiph Attikh. Apla thelhsa na mazepsw filous kai gnwstous wste na apokthsoume megalyterh dunamh san AWMN. Elpizw na apokatastathike h eirhnh, den tha epektathw gia mhn xalasei to wraio klima tou post mou. An thelete kapoies dieukrinhseis mhn distasete na steilete post. Thx kai sugnwmh.


Ήθελα να ήξερα το βλάκα που προσβλήθηκε/παρεξηγήθηκε..... οχι μην μου πεις γιατί μπορεί να στεναχωρηθώ!!!!

----------


## jijo

Hi kai pali 
den parekshghthike kaneis apla gia na mhn parekshgithei xoris na to thelo ekana mia dieukrinhsh. Apla mou edwsan mia sumboulh kai telika nomizw pws htan swsto na anakalesw.

----------


## jobous

Παιδιά δεν πιστεύω να σας πρόσβαλα με αυτά που έγραψα. Δεν είχα καμιά πρόθεση να σας προσβάλA με το ότι είστε άρρωστοι. Άλλωστε ξέρετε ότι συμμερίζομαι την ίδια άποψη και το έγραψα έχοντας απλώς μόνο κωμικό χαρακτήρα. Πάντως αλήθεια πόσα άτομα πιστευέτε ότι μπορούν να ασχοληθούν στην περιοχή με wireless?

----------


## jijo

Hi jobous

Den yparxei kamia parekshghsh, fysika kai eimaste arrwstoi opote kala ta eipes. Hdh mou exoun steilei apo Neo Boutza kai Nea Makrh kai synexizoume akathektoi exw allous 2 gnwstous pou theloun sigoura opote mh nomizies telika tha mazeutoume.

----------


## jobous

Βουτζάς? Καλό αυτό . Εχουν σχετικά καλή θέα. Για κάνα meeting rafina ποτε θα το ψάξουμε? Αλήθεια jijo που μένεις (διεύθυνση)?

----------


## k3rst

Mias kai egw eimai pio nyktobios sou apantaw.
O jijo menei kalemkerh kai proushs 7B. An thes na ton deis aneba sthn taratsa sou kai koita boria. Epeidh prokeiptoun synexeia neoi endiaferomenoi apo thn perioxh, perimenoume na kanoun post gia na kanonisoume meeting

ante ti perimenete?

----------


## gduke

Επιτέλους Ραφήνα!  ::   ::  

Παρακολουθώ καιρό την προσπάθεια του AWMN αλλά δίσταζα (_όπως είχα εξηγήσει και σε μερικά μέλη στο πρώτο Greek PanDelphian Forums Meeting το καλοκαίρι_) καθώς η κατοικία μου στη Ραφήνα ήταν... εκτός παιχνιδιού. Τώρα όμως...  ::  

Μένω στον Νέο Βουτζά αλλά όχι πολύ ψηλά. Και φυσικά είμαι θετικότατος σε ένα Meeting. Τι λέτε για το Σαντέ;  ::

----------


## fulljazz

Mia xara einai to Sante egw lew na to kanonisoume kai amesa ti lete gia to sabbato kata tis 4 pou tha exoume gurisei kai apo tin Comdex???
Egw patws eimai mesa!!!! As opoune kai oi alloi ti gnwmi tous.

----------


## k3rst

Kai bebaia. Outws h allws den yparxoun kai polla aksiologa magazia sthn rafhna! Egw mporw. Fantazomai pws mporei kai o jijo. Elpizw oti kai o jobous tha mporei. As mas poun.

----------


## jobous

Κατα πάσα πιθανότατα θα είμαι εδώ . 4 είναι καλά νομίζω.Θα έχετε γυρίσει και με νέα απο Comdex. Εγώ πάντως είμαι μέσα. Αααα θα με καταλάβετε γιατί θα ζητιανεύω απ'έξω αφού σίγουρα θα έχω πάει για κάνα στοιχηματάκι στο δίπλα προποτζίδικο!!! Καταρεμένη ώρα- Όλα τα παιχνίδια στις 5 ξεκινάνε . Με προκαλείτε!!!!

----------


## jijo

Hi guys,

osoi thelete mporeitai na erthete comdex to Sabbato tha fugoume kata tis 9:00 apo Rafina. Pistevw mexri tis 16:00 na exoume gurisei einai kai mikrh h ekthesh alla se periptwsh pou exoume arghsei kai kapoioi den mporoun na erthoun steilte private ta kinhta sas gai na sas eidopoihsoume.

____________________

jijo

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Prepei na tonisw oti ta nodes tis Rafinas den fainontai ston xarti para mono tou fulljazz.An kanoume zoom nomizw fainontai 2-3 kai pali oxi ola.Gia deite to.

----------


## k3rst

H dikia mou kataxwrish yparxei sto nodedb 

Node #491 (Pill)

----------


## jobous

Πράγματι δεν φαίνονται όλα. Για comdex δεν ξέρω, θα δώ. Υπάρχει αμάξι ή με λεωφορείο (για χωρητικότητα μιλάω)? Thanks για το μήνυμα k3rst. Το ψάχνω γενικά και διαβάζω ότι βρω.

----------


## jijo

Hi guys,

Signal gnwrizw to problhma me to nodedb prosapathw kathe mera na kataxwrhsw kombo alla den ginetai me tipota den kserw to site mallon exei problhma. Sorry guys tha yphrxe car alla mou exei xalasei to psugeio opote egw akuro. Mallon leoforeio leme.

----------


## gduke

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω στην Comdex το Σάββατο. Δεν έχω όμως αντίρρηση για έναν καφέ ή μια μπύρα* _μετά_ τις 16.00 στο Σαντέ. Κερνάω κιόλας!  ::  

Όσον αφορά το δίκτυο, δηλώνω εξ'αρχής *παντελώς* άσχετος με τεχνικά θέματα δικτύου - ασύρματου και μη. Ενδιαφέρομαι σφόδρα όμως και έχω δίψα για μάθηση!  :: 


-----
* προειδοποιώ ότι η Murphy's έχει τελειώσει εδώ και ενάμισυ περίπου μήνα...  ::

----------


## vegos

> Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω στην Comdex το Σάββατο. Δεν έχω όμως αντίρρηση για έναν καφέ ή μια μπύρα* _μετά_ τις 16.00 στο Σαντέ. Κερνάω κιόλας!


Ισχύει και για όσους δεν μένουν στη Ραφήνα;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## k3rst

Kai bebaia, arkei na kanonisete ta metaforika... kai na mas xwresei to magazi !!! Eixe murphy's sto sante? Krima, den thn prolaba.

----------


## jijo

Hi kai pali

H sunanthsh den exei na kanei me Rafina mono h Athina eiste oloi euprosdektoi den yparxei kanena problem apla enhmerwste mas an den kserete pou einai na sas katatopisoume gewgrafika.


________________

jijo

----------


## jobous

Άμα είμασταν όλοι πολύ σχετικοί θα δουλεύαμε ως τεχνικοί. Πάνω κάτω στα ίδια είμαστε. Όσο αφορά την Comdex μάλλον δεν θα πάω αλλά πιστεύω ότι μέχρι τις 2 θα έχω γυρίσει.Άρα είμαι μέσα για Sante. Επειδή προβλέπεται κακός καιρός(σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της ΕΜΥ) και λόγω του μεγέθους του Sante παρακαλούνται όσοι κύριοι ή κυρίες θα έρθουν να έχουν κλήσει τραπέζι πρώτα.
Εκ της διεύθυνσης του μαγαζιού.Ευχαριστώ πολύ. 
 ::  Πλάκα κάνω. Ολοι είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι.

----------


## gduke

> Ισχύει και για όσους δεν μένουν στη Ραφήνα;;;


Ναι βρε, είσαι ευπρόσδεκτος!  ::  

Ή περιμένεις να κατέβω εγώ Σύνταγμα; Τέτοια λάθη δεν τα κάνω συχνά...  ::

----------


## jijo

Hi again,

shmera pragmatopoihthike h sunanthsh pou legame sth Rafina metaksy fulljazz,zapata,xaotikou,jobous,k3rst,jijo opws eixe kanonistei. signal, gduke kai spinspan ti egine kai den ta kataferate krima sas perimename, kapoia allh fora opote thelete edw eimaste exoume na suzhthsoume polla themata. Perimenw nea sas. Bye.


____________________

jijo

----------


## Ad-Hoc

jijo sorry alla logo douleias pou eixa simera (kai tha exw kai ayrio) den mporesa na erthw.

----------


## jijo

HI signal,

se katalabainw apoluta giati kai egw douleuw yparxei anoixth h prosklhsh opote an mporeseis me eidopoieis kanonizoume kai me tous allous kai ta leme.

----------


## gduke

Ζητώ και εγώ συγγνώμη που με περιμένατε. Δυστυχώς "έσκασε" να πάω στη δουλειά σαββατιάτικα και δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω. Για να καταλάβετε, επέστρεψα Ραφήνα στις 20.15...  ::  

Μέσα στη βδομάδα, αν δεν έχετε αντίρρηση, κάνουμε μια συνάντηση. Κατά προτίμηση απογευματινές ώρες (μετά τις 19.00)...  ::

----------


## jijo

Hi guys,

Den uparxei kanena problhma mporoume na sunanththoume mesa sth bdomada gia kanena kafedaki panta gia apogeuma milaw giati kai egw to prwi douleuw ama sumfwneite steilte post me meres kai wres pou boleuoun.


_____________

jijo

----------


## gduke

Με κίνδυνο να χαρακτηριστώ πολυλογάς  ::  εγώ μπορώ αυτή τη βδομάδα καθημερινά πλην Δευτέρας και Πέμπτης μετά τις 19.00...  :: 

*Update: Πλην Τρίτης και Πέμπτης.*

----------


## gduke

Μήπως είναι ώριμη μία (ακόμα) συνάντηση; Υπόσχομαι ότι αυτή τη φορά δεν θα λείπω.  ::  

Περιμένω δηλώσεις συμμετοχής και προτάσεις από τους συν-Ραφηνιώτες...  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

gduke olokliro topic gia anatoliki attiki kai leme gia meeting.Apo tin proigoumeni bdomada legetai alla mallon twra einai sigouro.Gia des to topic "Anatoliki Attiki"

----------


## kalix

ENDIAFERON APO NEA MAKRI.STILTE MAIL GIA NA SINENOITHOUME

----------


## socrates

Wow! Που το ξεθάψατε αυτό βρε παιδιά!

kalix, μπορεί σε παλιά posts να υπάρχουν κάποια greeklish αλλά εδώ και καιρό στο forum γράφουμε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Επιπλέον τα κεφαλαία στην γλώσσα των forums υποδηλώνουν ότι φωνάζεις.

Επί της ουσίας τώρα... Το rwmn δεν απέχει πολύ από το να χαρακτηριστεί μέρος του awmn (αν δεν είναι ήδη), αφού η Ανατολική Αττική μας έχει εδώ και καιρό χτυπήσει την πόρτα και την έχουμε υποδεχτεί. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχεις μια απάντηση από τα παιδιά της περιοχής.

BTW Pls, κάντε επέκταση στον χάρτη του nagios!

----------


## Jsone

Το θέμα του rwmn που είχε αρχίσει το 2003 βασικά "βουλιαξε" λογω διαφόρων προβλημάτων(καποιοι δεν μορούσαν τοτε, κανα δυο link που θέλαμε να κανουμε δεν βγήκαν, δεν βρίσκαμε τρόπο για διασύδεση με awmn, υπήρξαν και διάφορες διαφωνίες) και τελικά απλως ξεχάστηκε.Πάντως ενδιαφέρον υπάρχει απο πολλους και μέσα στην Ραφήνα και στις γύρω περιοχές.Στειλε κανενα pm στα ατομα αυτού του thread. 

Ραφήνα που μένεις;

----------

